# Hello from the Big Island!



## jaybon (Sep 12, 2013)

Greetings all!

I currently reside on the Big Island of Hawaii and was lucky to find work in the A/V field here. I am from NY originally and served many different areas of theater and special event production. House manager of a thousand seat venue for 6 years, stagehand for a few more than that, pit orchestra (reed player) a bunch of shows, and freelance A/V tech for about 8 years. My girlfriend and I moved out here with the intentions of being happy first and foremost, find a job secondly. This was a very bold approach as we have acquired debt through schooling and credit cards, reinforcing the fact that I am LUCKY to have found work in this field with such a small margin for success.

At the moment I am the lead A/V tech for a major resort here on the Big Island, and am totally at home with the spirit of aloha. No more commutes and lousy people in the city; after work I go take a snorkel or check out the surfers. Maybe I'll just get a beer and chill on the shoreline....

Hope I don't make anyone jealous, these are just the facts, ma'am.

Anyway, thank you so much for letting me join the great Control Booth forum. I have been spying on this for a few weeks now as our hotel is getting involved in some upgrades and updates to a few of their systems. Lastly, of course, thank you for all the helpful knowledge and I cannot wait to share some of my own insight!

Jay


----------



## Footer (Sep 13, 2013)

Should have tried leaving the city before you jumped on a plane! There is more to NY then that little island down south. 

Had a friend who did a season with the childrens theatre there. He was paid next to nothing, lived in a shack, and loved every second of it. Enjoy you time there!


----------



## Kelite (Sep 13, 2013)

Greetings Jay, and welcome to the ControlBooth!

Glad you joined us here, as the membership is an eclectic mix of talent and tricks rolled into one big community. I personally look forward to reading of the event experiences in which you become involved while not snorkeling.  It's a pretty place, and I'd like to see more of the Hawaiian chain than just the airport (leg stretcher on the way to Oz).

Please feel free to hop in wherever you see fit, and once again-

Welcome to The ControlBooth!


----------



## jaybon (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the warm welcome, guys!

Kelite: if you're ever gonna' stop on the island, let me know! I'd be happy to show off what I've discovered so far and talk story!

Hey Footer, actually I'm born and raised in Westchester County - or, more specifically, the "armpit" of Westchester some will say (if you're familiar with that term than you've been to Westchester at least once). I had tons of fun in the theatrical world and I love the humor and all-around knowledge&willingness it takes to get shows off the ground. I love the fun and excitement just before and during doors. I love the buzz backstage of a show taking place without (and with) a hitch. I love the headset chatter and lack-there-of when "warning" or "stand-by" is called. Most of all, I love having beers with everyone after strike is done, the truck is loaded, and the sweat is just starting to cool you off because you're finally having a smoke and not moving at the same time. There is no other feeling like any of these and I sure do miss them, even though I stopped smoking.

However, I do not miss the cynical people that NY comes with; or the haste that takes place for any and all situations, even while simply walking down the street. True story: I'm in an elevator with a bunch of strangers, probably about 10 or 12. The elevator stops, a few people get out and a few more get on. The clacks of floor stop buttons ensue. Since everyone that is staying on the elevator is "going up", naturally we're the ones who are going to take a little longer to get to where we're going to. But a few people don't like and cannot comprehend this reality. Elevator stops, a few people get out and a few get on, floor stops are pressed. Elevator moves on. Elevator stops again and some people offload, others join the increasingly smug, unhappy crowd - clack clack of floor stop keys is heard. This happens again and the stereotypical tall business guy with the suit and tie, briefcase, and blue-tooth (in an elevator, haha) feels the need to say, rather loudly too, "come on people! I'm only going to the twentieth floor!" His complaint was pretty comical, I thought, but apparently a few people who were also "going up" agreed with him and felt the need to start sighing and complaining under their breaths. This continued until I happily got off and just took the stairs to my destination. The point of this situation is to show that people in the "NY state of mind" just have a tendency to be a little too quick to get angry at other people going about their day just as that person is doing. Everybody is constantly in each other's way! My problem with NY is - and having spent 29 years there I can safely assert my opinion - that everybody (well, the collective emotion anyway) is trying to get from point A to point B as quickly as possible so that they can make sure they get to points C, D, E, F, G, and H on time later that day and then finally have some time to "relax" to the boob tube and maybe pass out to the Real Housewives of Atlanta or something along those lines. All the while they're paying a full day's pay (for lower classes, of course) just to GET to work and back! Not to mention the freezing cold temperatures and days that are dark at 4:30, before the average guy is even off of work!


----------



## jaybon (Sep 13, 2013)

I know I'm being a bit cynical, I'm just reflecting on things that contributed to the sore feeling I have of NY and what it has to offer. I realize that I am lucky to have grown up where I did; crazy action available at all times, take a train south and end up in the city or take it north and end up in farmland, and so many cool things happening. I do not miss the cold, however. I have an extreme hatred for the cold actually. I guess all in all, my point is that I am so happy to finally be on that much needed extended vacation I am taking at the moment. I love where I am currently, maybe not forever, maybe not for always, but I could be just around the corner from my last breath. I prefer that corner to be peace and harmony over tribulations and misery.

My apologies for the admittedly long-winded thread, I assume there will not be a more appropriate time to explain my reasoning, especially since this is a thread I created for the purpose of my introduction to the forum and all its great members.

Thanks again for having me, I'm very excited to be a member here!


----------



## MPowers (Sep 13, 2013)

jaybon said:


> Greetings all!
> 
> I currently reside on the Big Island of Hawaii .............


 
You might want to contact Paul Guncheon. [email protected] I believe he works at a theatre near Diamond Head. Does design and builds neat stuff.


----------



## jaybon (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for the contact, MPowers. I am actually on a different island though....Diamond head is on Oahu and I'm on the Big Island. I'm kinda' toying with the idea of going over there to find some work for a while and make some connections, I've been sent over there to assist with bigger shows my parent company (located on Oahu) was doing and had a great time. If I do I'll certainly look him up, thanks again.


----------



## Footer (Sep 13, 2013)

jaybon said:


> However, I do not miss the cynical people that NY comes with; or the haste that takes place for any and all situations, even while simply walking down the street. True story: I'm in an elevator with a bunch of strangers, probably about 10 or 12. The elevator stops, a few people get out and a few more get on. The clacks of floor stop buttons ensue. Since everyone that is staying on the elevator is "going up", naturally we're the ones who are going to take a little longer to get to where we're going to. But a few people don't like and cannot comprehend this reality. Elevator stops, a few people get out and a few get on, floor stops are pressed. Elevator moves on. Elevator stops again and some people offload, others join the increasingly smug, unhappy crowd - clack clack of floor stop keys is heard. This happens again and the stereotypical tall business guy with the suit and tie, briefcase, and blue-tooth (in an elevator, haha) feels the need to say, rather loudly too, "come on people! I'm only going to the twentieth floor!" His complaint was pretty comical, I thought, but apparently a few people who were also "going up" agreed with him and felt the need to start sighing and complaining under their breaths. This continued until I happily got off and just took the stairs to my destination. The point of this situation is to show that people in the "NY state of mind" just have a tendency to be a little too quick to get angry at other people going about their day just as that person is doing. Everybody is constantly in each other's way! My problem with NY is - and having spent 29 years there I can safely assert my opinion - that everybody (well, the collective emotion anyway) is trying to get from point A to point B as quickly as possible so that they can make sure they get to points C, D, E, F, G, and H on time later that day and then finally have some time to "relax" to the boob tube and maybe pass out to the Real Housewives of Atlanta or something along those lines. All the while they're paying a full day's pay (for lower classes, of course) just to GET to work and back! Not to mention the freezing cold temperatures and days that are dark at 4:30, before the average guy is even off of work!



In NYC... yes... that might be true. Different way of life up here. This is my NY... (I get a little annoyed with the "NY state of mind" thing). 


And there are things to do with that cold! 


Just ribbing ya a bit. Glad you were able to find your way out of the city.


----------



## jaybon (Sep 13, 2013)

Footer said:


> In NYC... yes... that might be true. Different way of life up here. This is my NY... (I get a little annoyed with the "NY state of mind" thing).


Haha I know what you mean with that. Being able to drive for 8 hours and still be in the same state is pretty cool and really unknown to most people who think of NY. I definitely enjoy the great outdoors that NY has as well as the enormous diversity in and around the Empire State. Probably the strangest thing I experienced was picking my brother up in Potsdam and on the way back seeing a confederate flag in the Adirondacks....Lol. I just got tired of the stresses. As far as the cold, NO THANK YOU! I am a believer of people being most comfortable during the season or time of year they were born in. You can guess by now I am a June baby, right on the line of summertime!


Footer said:


> Just ribbing ya a bit. Glad you were able to find your way out of the city.



Thanks for the jokes, I feel like I belong now....


----------



## jaybon (Sep 13, 2013)

Footer said:


> Glad you were able to find your way out of the city.



I guess another thing I should say about both the people who don't know anything about NY and the people who close their minds in the city alike is that upstate is not Westchester or even Putnam or Dutchess Counties. Upstate goes a loooooooong long way! Meanwhile, people love to refer to anything outside of NYC as "upstate NY". There is so much to NY, from NYC to the St Lawrence river and everything in between that I guess calling anything but the city "upstate" is a complete understatement. You look like you're in the Catskills, maybe Hunter in the pic?


----------



## MPowers (Sep 13, 2013)

jaybon said:


> Thanks for the contact, MPowers. I am actually on a different island though............I've been sent over there to assist with bigger shows .............


Actually I'm more aware of the "different Island" than you know. My parents met and married on Kaua'i during WWII. A true story that would be rejected for a movie script as too far fetched to be believed. My Mom watched Pearl Harbor from across the bay where she had gone to picnic and spend the day sunbathing. I also know that work and play take people (as you noted) from island to island frequently. Look Paul up, I think you'll find it a valuable contact.


----------



## Footer (Sep 13, 2013)

jaybon said:


> I guess another thing I should say about both the people who don't know anything about NY and the people who close their minds in the city alike is that upstate is not Westchester or even Putnam or Dutchess Counties. Upstate goes a loooooooong long way! Meanwhile, people love to refer to anything outside of NYC as "upstate NY". There is so much to NY, from NYC to the St Lawrence river and everything in between that I guess calling anything but the city "upstate" is a complete understatement. You look like you're in the Catskills, maybe Hunter in the pic?



Personally, "Upstate" for me does not start until you hit Poughkeepsie. Then again, I grew up in Illinois where "downstate" started just south of Midway Airport. You think NY has an upstate/downstate problem it is nothing compared to what Illinois is like. Most Chicagoland people don't even realize there is anything beyond the burbs. Granted, where I lived was pretty much corn and soybean fields... but... 

I'm in Saratoga Springs at the foothills of the Adirondacks. First pic is from Cascade Mt. in the High Peaks (the town you see is Lake Placid) and the second shot is me skiing at Gore Mt. in North Creek, NY , also in the Adirondacks.


----------



## jaybon (Sep 13, 2013)

MPowers said:


> Actually I'm more aware of the "different Island" than you know. My parents met and married on Kaua'i during WWII. A true story that would be rejected for a movie script as too far fetched to be believed. My Mom watched Pearl Harbor from across the bay where she had gone to picnic and spend the day sunbathing. I also know that work and play take people (as you noted) from island to island frequently. Look Paul up, I think you'll find it a valuable contact.



Okay, duly noted. I will definitely check him out. Should I tell him you sent me?

As for your parents' story and all, that's so cool that they met on Kaua'i (even with the okina lol). Usually people assume that the "Big Island" is actually the "main island" and automatically think Honolulu which leads to O'ahu. I'm glad you're on the ball haha.

Thanks for his contact again.


----------



## MPowers (Sep 16, 2013)

jaybon said:


> Okay, duly noted. I will definitely check him out. Should I tell him you sent me?
> 
> As for your parents' story and all, that's so cool that they met on Kaua'i (even with the okina lol). Usually people assume that the "Big Island" is actually the "main island" and automatically think Honolulu which leads to O'ahu. I'm glad you're on the ball haha.
> 
> Thanks for his contact again.


 
Paul's current e-mail address is
[email protected]


----------



## jaybon (Sep 16, 2013)

MPowers said:


> Paul's current e-mail address is
> [email protected]



Got it - thanks MPowers


----------

